# 3 Legged hamster



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

I have just rescued a baby hamster from a terrible home, I got her so quick that I didn't have time to health check her and when I have, she only has 3 legs! She seems fine and walks on it, though its a little scabby. I have put her in a cage without wires but I was wondering do you think I need to take any precautions? I just want her to have a happy pain free life!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Jesss said:


> I have just rescued a baby hamster from a terrible home, I got her so quick that I didn't have time to health check her and when I have, she only has 3 legs! She seems fine and walks on it, though its a little scabby. I have put her in a cage without wires but I was wondering do you think I need to take any precautions? I just want her to have a happy pain free life!


TDM has experience of 3 legged hamsters.. Im sure she had one.. 

And well done for the rescue mission..  xxx

And you are slacking.. PICTURES!!! :lol:


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

I will get a picture of her when she doesn't attack me when I put my hand near 
Had to wear gloves to check her over, god knows what they did to her


----------



## jasmineismyhamster (Apr 9, 2010)

Lucy had her rear leg missing from birth, as far as she was concerned, it is normal, run, climb without any problem at all


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Yey! Happy ending  

Rep for the rescue :thumbup:

Good on you hen

Em
xx


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Jesss said:


> I have just rescued a baby hamster from a terrible home, I got her so quick that I didn't have time to health check her and when I have, she only has 3 legs! She seems fine and walks on it, though its a little scabby. I have put her in a cage without wires but I was wondering do you think I need to take any precautions? I just want her to have a happy pain free life!


not sure i have any good advice for u, but I couldn't read and run...
WELL DONE for rescuing that little critter... I'm sure u will give her a happy life

Bless 

oh oh, I'm sure we could all use some pics u see


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No advice for you but well done for rescuing it and I'm sure it was have a great life with you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Spike lost one of her legs due to an accident, once it had healed she coped fine apart from she couldnt have anything sticky like bannana because she struggled to empty her cheek pouches a bit, although she was very friendly and let me help her if she got stuck. Rodents can sometimes overdo it a bit when they have a litter, they nibble off limbs when they clean the new babies up so missing limbs/tails arent that uncommon. Well done for taking her out of a nasty situation and giving her a good home.


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

Ah ok, well I'm just glad she will be able to use it. She is walking around on it fine now!
She still hates me, going to take quite a bit of taming I think, it is still early days though..
My boyfriend has given her the name "Stumpy" I'm sure I will come around to it..


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Most likely she'll be absolutely fine, hamsters are remarkably resilient.

If it looks like a recent injury, you could take the hamster for a vet check-up. Shouldn't cost much if there's nothing wrong £10ish)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah my sis had one that was born with three legs. But the fact its scabby sounds like it is injury and i agree it might be worth getting her checked out when she has calmed down!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done for rescuing the little fur baby but i would take her to the vet to be checked over since there is a scab.

hang on a moment :idea: ...........pics pics pics pweeeeeease!  :ihih:


----------

